# Floaters and Bowel Issues



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello all

It's been a little while. Since last being here, I got my life together and started teaching. Throughout the last two years I've continued to have mainly loose stools. I usually will have one massive loose-ish (cow pie, pathetic looking little tubes etc.) bowel movement in the morning in which I feel entirely empty afterward. I rarely--very rarely--have the solid stool I used to get back in the days of old (the solid snake). Anyway, three weeks ago I came down with a stomach bug. I had true diarrhea for a day (basically water) and terrible stomach pains. After that, I was constipated. The only thing I could get out were these loose, unhealthy thin stools. Eventually, I got back to my loose/once a day self, but noticed I was getting terrible gas at night. So, I started taking a probiotic--which Ive been on two days now--and the gas has subsided but Im still getting these cowpie stools. And whats worse--they have, over the past week, developed this odd oily tinge to them. I googled--big mistake--and discovered some bad things are the result of oily looking, floaters (I cant remember a time when Ive had a sinker).

So yeah. 2 years. I dont know what to do. I feel like IM losing my mind. For those who had IBS-D or problems with loose stool in general, are you familiar with the cowpie? Does your stool float normally? Does stool float because it is lighter? Whats going on?


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

From what I understand poo floats because of excess gas in the intestines. I have had floaters before. My doctor wasn't concerned about them. Told me about the gas and sent me on my way. I believe they're pretty typical with ibs.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

This morning I had a few pathetic looking light sinkers. haha. So I have no idea why it happens.


----------

